# New betta owner, questions!



## BoxedHobo (Mar 26, 2013)

Sorry if this is long, I just like to get all the details in... 

Hello all, two weeks ago I purchased three bettas from Petsmart. But why, you ask, you're a new owner. 

Well. I've had betta fish in the past. Before I go on, I'd like to mention that my betta fish did live for a few years before passing. But I was never really a serious owner, I was a child.

These three fish just stood out to me for some reason. I had at least three fishbowls at home from previous bettas/goldfish. They just needed cleaning. I cleaned one up, along with the stones and plants very well at home and returned to the store. I saw a divided tank at Petsmart:
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753229&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No
Because it was cheap, and I didn't want to have fish sitting around in cups at home, I bought it, and the three fish that really made an impression on me. Prior to seeing them, I really hadn't thought about owning fish in a long time.

So I brought them home. A male Vail (I think?) betta named Urara, A male Halfmoon betta named Haru, and a female Crown Tail betta named Koko. I brought them home and I released them into their new homes, making sure to use the water from the cups so the new water wasn't such a shock. I made sure to condition the water beforehand though!

So it turned out all of my previous fish supplies, minus the bowls and such were tossed, so knowing my betta's like warmer water, I put them in my windowless bathroom with the lights on during the day and off during the night, and kept the door shut so the warm air would keep the room nice and warm. It worked, but then my Spring Break ended and I had to return to college.

I never really thought fish would impact me much, but I found myself worrying about if they were warm enough. The small split tank was near my computer, which kept the water warm (but probably not warm enough), but the bowl is still kind of cold. 

*So this is were my issues come into play.*
I would like to buy a heater for the 1g bowl. I was thinking of getting this:
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12315584&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No
But I want some input. Has anyone used it and is it any good? Other suggestions are welcome too of course! I would like my fish to be warm. I keep reading mixed results on the size of tanks/bowls/aquariums on the board, but I live in a college owned apartment, and they have a limit to the size tank you can get. Urara seems pretty happy in the bowl. He absolutely loves the leaf hammock! He's a pretty mellow betta fish, from what I've been observing (in both the warm bathroom and my cool apartment). Haru and Koko shared the split tank. Haru spent a lot of his time swimming against the divider wall and flaring at Koko, which I know is stressful to bettas. Two mornings when i went to feed my bettas I found Haru laying on his side in the plastic plants of his tank and I thought he was dead. As soon as I removed the lid he'd dart off, then continue flaring at Koko who just stared back. I decided to switch Urara and Haru since one is more relaxed and one is more high strung. Urara flared only a few times at Koko and went onto being his chill fishy way. Tensions are lower in there now. Haru is now in the 1g fish bowl. He still seems pretty high strung and still swims against the glass of the bowl very energetically. I just want him to relax!

*So question two.* I'm looking for one new bowl. I still have to clean our a 2g bowl at home that I'm planning to put Haru in for more space. I have a 1/2g bowl from an old beta that looks like this:
http://www.petfood.com/item/imagine-gold-betta-garden-with-flower/10000066/?srccode=GPPETFD
But it's pretty much the same size as the divider tank and I don't want Koko to be stuck in that cramped divided tank for long either! I noticed on my own that it just wasn't big enough for them. It might be good for when I do water changes though. Since I have a limited income and a limited size for my bowls, I've been looking at 1g and 2g tanks. I'm going back to Petsmart this weekend to buy all three of them heaters and thermometers. I've been looking at these tanks, and I would also like some feedback/info on them as well. I want to know if they're any good!
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11051818&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12273176&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No

Also, while talking to my friend, she sent me this to consider:
http://www.petco.com/product/12351/...ini-Bow 2.5 Gallon Acrylic Aquarium Kit-12351
But should I invest in that and possibly stress out Urara and Koko? I couldn't possibly put Haru with the others... 

Additionally, I was looking at this: 
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Aqua-Culture-1-Gallon-Betta-Aquarium-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/17248149
Which I could buy TONIGHT at the Walmart down the road. I'm not very certain on their quality of items, so I don't know if I should invest in that or any of the heaters they sell. Basically, I'm not a fan of the place, so I don't know what I should buy.

Has anyone bought this? 
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3956162&lmdn=Theme&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No
And how do your bettas like it? I was thinking of getting one but it seemed kinda pricey for me at the time (I only had so much to spend that day).

LAST QUESTION.
Since Haru keeps swimming into the side of his bowl and seems very energetic or high strung, is there a reason for that? He's stationed pretty far from the other two bettas, and yeah, I understand his water isn't heated. Is that why he could be swimming against the bowl like he's trying to get out? 

Additional info on how I care for them??
- I feed all three of them three pellets of Aqueon Betta Food twice a day (It was the only non-flake stuff I could find and my past bettas always had trouble eating flakes).
- None of them have filters, but I've done a 50% and a 100% water change each week (since March 19th when I bought them).
- I try to keep my room warm when I can. I'm not supposed to have a space heater, but my roommates like the apartment cool, and I like it warm (I guess, much like my bettas!). I keep the space heater on when I'm awake and in the room (Don't want to start any fires or anything while I'm asleep or out!)
- I go back home this weekend, and I still have their cups from Petsmart that I was planning on moving them with. I usually go home every weekend, but moving my fish that often would be too stressful wouldn't it? I may come up with a system with my roommates to feed them over weekends, find an alternative method of feeding, or just... not go home as often/long.
- Not really a care factoid, but since I have gotten them, no color has faded on them, no clouding of the eyes, no nothing. They look pretty healthy. Haru seems brighter than when I first got him, so am I doing it right? Haha.

ANYWAY. If you have good, small tank suggestions, heater suggestions for smaller tanks/bowls, or other advice, I'd really appreciate it. Thank you for reading my essay of a post. As I said, I like to give all details because I want as much help as possible/advice. I had learned some things from watching my own bettas in the past, but I have been reading up on how to properly care for them. 

I'll attach photos on my fish and their habitats. (I took a picture of them in the sunlight only to showcase their color... or try to. I don't keep them in direct sunlight. There are two pictures of Haru in different lighting. He looks like a different fish depending on it!)


----------



## bniebetta (Feb 26, 2013)

All of those tanks will probably be more than fine, its the decor and plants you have to be careful about since their fins tear easily and a lot of companies like Penn-Plax make products that corrode in the tank. Also, those betta leafs are great; I have three of them!! Just check it every once in a while because there have been reports of the metal rod in the center rusting and polluting the tank. If you are worried about this you can seal it with aquarium silicon or aquarium safe hot glue. You may want to consider trying an indian almond leaf for your more spunky betta, a lot of people use them to keep their fish happy. Also, bettas have weird preferences and likes/dislikes (for instance mine hates the dark and the color teal). Maybe there is something around him that is bothering him and making him really high strung. 
The main thing you want to worry about is heater quality and food.... A lot of tanks are overpriced for their functionality, and most fish are happy in just about anything as long as it is big enough. Don't skimp on the heaters, faulty ones can be a disaster (take it from me)! You want ones that are adjustable, if possible. 

As for the log toy, your fish would probably love it, but they can take up a lot of space. Bettas are very intelligent fish who love toys and stimulating environments, but if you dont have enough space you can make cheap substitutions. I personally float those little plastic ring from milk jugs, and my fish love to blow bubble nests in them. As for walmart, you are right. A lot of their stuff is crap so be careful about the decor you buy there.


Its kind of hard to tell why your fish is swimming against the bowl like that without seeing it happen, but it sounds similar to my really spastic fish. Mine seems like he is just really REALLY excited to see me (or get food). Unless he is showing other signs of stress, I would just give him some time and he will probably mellow out.

You're doing great on water changes  The only recommendation I would have in this section would be to feed them less, ESPECIALLY if the food you have contains wheat products. You may consider getting them some other types of food frozen bloodworms, etc) to keep their diet well rounded. These fish can get easily constipated so overfeeding is a huge problem. Many people on this site recommend that you fast your fish one day a week, and so maybe the weekend might be a good time to do that if you don't want to stress them out by moving them around. 

I think you are doing pretty well so far, and can't wait to see pics of them all!! Sorry if my response was long, just wanna make sure you have all the info you need to have successful aquariums D


----------



## BoxedHobo (Mar 26, 2013)

bniebetta said:


> All of those tanks will probably be more than fine, its the decor and plants you have....


Yeah, I read a few things about the plastic plants in their environments and how silk ones are better. I actually have some fake flowers around that I started to cut up and make into my own modified aquarium plants. 

Also I wasn't aware there was wire in the leaf! It looked like it was made only of plastic. Hm... As for the toy log I was thinking of getting it and rotating it between fish to see who likes it/uses it. Same with the leaf (Haru won't touch the leaf, Urara lays in it all day). If the other two fish both like the log, I'll buy another. But I'd like to test it out first, you know? 

I've never read about the Indian Almond Leaf. Can you explain it's purpose a bit to me? Do you float it? Sink it? Use a real one, or is it a reference to a shape of a fake aquarium plant?

What type of adjustable heaters do you suggest for a 1g tank/bowl?

One of my classmates at college also adores bettas and she's going to bring in some bloodworms for me since she said a little goes a long way? How often should I give them this? Is feeding them 3 pellets 2x a day okay? On weekends I'm typically gone until Monday night, which is why I worry.

As for swimming into the side of the bowl, Haru does it all around the bowl and doesn't seem to notice me much while he's doing it.

Also I thought I attached pictures in my post! D:


----------



## bniebetta (Feb 26, 2013)

There may not be in yours, I have heard that some leaves are different but I just got those three new ones and they do, so just keep an eye on it  Rotating toys is a great ides, my bettas all have different preferences and sometimes it seems like a waste if they done use their toys. just make sure you give them enough time to get used to it to determine if they like it 

The indian almond leaf is sometimes hard to come by, but you can find them all the time on places like http://www.aquabid.com/. Bettas are basically accustomed to a certain water quality, which is basically not 100% crystal clear. The water typically has leaves and other things in it, and these leaves are one way to mimic their natural habitat. They leech healthy chemicals into the water and keep the betta healthy and relaxed. You just float portions of it in the water, but it can turn your water an amber color.

Bloodworms are a "snack" but i give them to mine every few days to keep their diet regulated. i would only feed them 3 pellets once a day to avoid overfeeding. 

Ill have to do some research to show you the best heaters for one gallon, but you will probably find the adjustable ones in the 3+ gallon range


----------



## BoxedHobo (Mar 26, 2013)

bniebetta said:


> There may not be in yours...


Ahhh 3 gallons is a bit too big for my college apartment. Our rooms are very small and I'd rather not leave my betta's in the common area because I have some rather... rowdy roommates.

I'll look into some leaves for my betta! Thanks for the help!!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Hi I just want to say congrats on your new fish and to be careful using fake flowers in their bowl cause they could leek out dyes they could hurt them. I would look for some small silk leave plants at your local pet shop, mine have some very nice small silk ones that dont cost much. With the plastic ones you can do a test to see if they would tear pantyhose they would rip their fins. Good luck sounds like your doing fine.


----------



## BoxedHobo (Mar 26, 2013)

Perseusmom said:


> Hi I just want to say congrats on your new fish and to be careful using fake flowers in their bowl cause they could leek out dyes they could hurt them. I would look for some small silk leave plants at your local pet shop, mine have some very nice small silk ones that dont cost much. With the plastic ones you can do a test to see if they would tear pantyhose they would rip their fins. Good luck sounds like your doing fine.


Hmm okay I'll check it out. 

Do you think that washing the fake flowers and such would work though? Much like washing new clothes in the wash, if I let it soak, do you think that would work? I was planning on doing it that way.


----------



## BoxedHobo (Mar 26, 2013)

Hello everyone! I just wanted to show an update on my bettas! (Also a question at the end)

I bought heaters for all of them, bought the half moon 1.1 gallon tank with a light for one, and cleaned out an old 2-3 gallon bowl I've had since childhood for another. I bought a thermometer that I use between the three tanks and I bought new food (Omega One). A friend had a lot of bloodworms, so she gave me those. Two seem to like them, the third didn't really take to them. 

I currently have three different types of heaters. :T It seemed the all THREE Petsmarts I went to this weekend were pretty wiped out so I got what I could.

I bought a bridge decoration for a bowl, and it seems that it's just... too big. :/ I left it in while I finished tending to the other two bettas, and she seems to like it a lot. It provides her with a lot of hiding space, and she's been weaving through the sections and such. She also has a leaf to float on. I'm afraid of overcrowding it, but she seems to really like it.  

So here's the half moon shaped tank with my Veil Tail betta, Urara.









Here's the 2-3 gallon tank with my Half Moon Betta, Haru.








(The tank looks gross and browny yellow because the tank itself was "dyed" from the sun. It's made of plastic and been around for about 20 years. The water is actually clean. I bought a live plant that can kind of be seen on the left. Also I taped a picture to the back of his tank because I'm a huge dork.)
It took Haru awhile, but he seems to enjoy the floating log toy. For awhile he was doing very well and curiously exploring his new tank. But he's continued swimming up and down the front side of the tank energetically. I used to have the girl next to him there, and they kept trying to get at each other, so I taped a piece of paper as a backdrop to the bowl she's in.

Here's my crown tail female betta, Koko. With the over crowded bowl. I'm wondering if I should take the bridge out because it's really big for the bowl, but she seems to like it...










Also I have a bit of concern for my Veil Betta, Urara. His tail looked fine last night, and he has no rough edged plants in his tank. But today his tail looks a bit... well.. damaged? Tattered?? I took a picture.









I checked the water and it seemed really warm (81.4 Degrees), so I unplugged his heater and I'm letting it cool down for a bit. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

It looks like Urara has fin rot.

Where did you get the ship in Haru's tank? I love it!


----------



## BoxedHobo (Mar 26, 2013)

I was watching Urara's tail for awhile because I've been suspecting it since I got him. This is very disappointing.  It just seems odd that it looked fine last night and was like this today. Do you have any recommendations for what to do about tail rot?

Also! I got the ship at Petsmart! http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4368176&lmdn=Theme&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No

I really like it. Haru seems to as well. I caught him sleeping on the ship's deck.


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Awesome! Thanks for the link too!

No sweat! Most bettas who have had methyline (sp?) blue in their cups have fin rot when you get them. When my first boy had fin rot, I treated it with AQ salt. It took care of it within 2 days since it wasn't real bad.  He'll be fine once you get him treated.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Do not share anything between Urara and your other bettas so you don't get them sick. So sorry i don't have chance to read all thread i am at my brake time have a few minutes. Do you have aquarium salt?How big is his tank? How he is otherwise still eating or he is lethargic and stopped eating. He looks fine in your first thread from 3/27 what happened. Is he darting, is it look like he trying to scratch his body on objects(gravel,heater, plants?). Go buy aquarium salt and premix 3tsp/gall , make sure it dissolved, shake it well , better to use one gall jug, and do daily 100% water changes. 
Did you share anything (a net, a changing cup, thermometer) between him and oyur other betta?
Do you have questions on how to acclimate your betta when you do 100% water changes. Sorry again i didn't have chance to read all threads but i glanced and i saw you asked advice on heaters
The best which you can find on 1-5 gall tanks
Penn Plax Cascade 
Hagen Elite Mini Submersible 
Hydor Theo 
Marineland Visitherm 

you can order those heaters or you can just find it in a local fish stores. Is he in your ovator?


----------



## BoxedHobo (Mar 26, 2013)

ANHEL123 said:


> Do not share anything between Urara and your other bettas so you don't get them sick. So sorry i don't have chance to read all thread i am at my brake time have a few minutes. Do you have aquarium salt?How big is his tank? How he is otherwise still eating or he is lethargic and stopped eating. He looks fine in your first thread from 3/27 what happened. Is he darting, is it look like he trying to scratch his body on objects(gravel,heater, plants?). Go buy aquarium salt and premix 3tsp/gall , make sure it dissolved, shake it well , better to use one gall jug, and do daily 100% water changes.
> Did you share anything (a net, a changing cup, thermometer) between him and oyur other betta?
> Do you have questions on how to acclimate your betta when you do 100% water changes. Sorry again i didn't have chance to read all threads but i glanced and i saw you asked advice on heaters
> The best which you can find on 1-5 gall tanks
> ...


Ahhh yes, I shared a net and my thermometer with the other two. He hasn't been rubbing against anything, and he's always been pretty chill, he never really has darted around, unless the female was in front of him. I dropped a pellet of food in and he didn't eat it (or a bloodworm from earlier). 

I don't have aquarium salt but I was looking on the walmart page to see if they have any because with the traffic around here it takes about an hour to get to the pet store. Currently, he's in a 1.1 gallon tank. 

I've been suspecting fin rot since I got him because he tips seemed black and discolored and it seemed to be getting worse. I've been upset and blaming myself because I'm so new at this. 

(Also thank you for the instruction on the aquarium salt!)


----------



## BoxedHobo (Mar 26, 2013)

Searching the Walmart website, I've found this aquarium salt:
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Mars-Fishcare-North-America-Aquarium-Salt/23154244

Should I get this? 
Also, should the water be any certain temp when I mix it?


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

That AQ salt is perfect. It's the same brand I use for my Sir Reginald when he had tears in his fins. You should use the salt for no longer than 10-14 days.

If you can, pick up some Stress Coat (made by API). It's a water additive that helps with healing. This you can use for as long as you need to.


----------



## BoxedHobo (Mar 26, 2013)

Snoeflayke said:


> That AQ salt is perfect. It's the same brand I use for my Sir Reginald when he had tears in his fins. You should use the salt for no longer than 10-14 days.
> 
> If you can, pick up some Stress Coat (made by API). It's a water additive that helps with healing. This you can use for as long as you need to.


This stuff, right? 
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Api-Aquar...t-Fish-Tap-Water-Conditioner-4-fl-oz/10451536

It's a water conditioner, right?


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

Yeah, it is. I tend to combine mine with Seachem Prime water conditioner, since the Prime detoxifies ammonia and heavy metals, but I'm a little hyper-vigilant...


----------



## BoxedHobo (Mar 26, 2013)

Can I combine it with the aquarium salt for now?? Do I recondition ans resalt the water with every water change?


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Get big box of the salt. You will need a lot. Yes stress coat API. Please do not share anything between your fish. I would even get a net for each of them and changing cup. And how big is your tanks? Keep eye on rest of your bettas make sure they don't develop any symptoms and i would do more water changes for a few days. How big are the tanks and how much and how often you do water changes? 

For Urara make sure water not too warm, and also for the rest of them. 76 is perfect. Bacteria and fungus thrive and multiply in the warmer water, especially that Urara is really sick. 
Take one gall jug if you can . Pre mix 3tsp/gall aquarium salt , shake it and make sure it dissolved. Do daily 100% water changes for 10-14 days. When you do 100% water changes make sure you don't shock him with drastic temp change. You can acclimate your bettas this way.
Have betta in the changing cup with about 15% of the water and keep adding new pre mix water about every 5 min about 5 times -this way they will get used to the new temperature.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

didn't see your question we put at the same time. Yes you need to add salt with every water change. If you will pre mix it you can use it for a few treatment. Sorry not sure how big is the tank.


----------



## BoxedHobo (Mar 26, 2013)

Uraras tank is 1.1 gallons but a have a half gallon tank off to the side I could use until hes better. Does that idea sound okay? I have one other one gallon bowl and a 2gallon tank for the other fish.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

You can keep him in 1 gall too it fine. Can you maintain the temperature? What is his tank temperature or what is your regular room temperature. You really can keep him in any tank that would be convenient for you to do water changes and maintain the temperature. If you decide to do it in 0.5 then you can pre mix the salt in one gall jug and use it for a few treatments. Just have thermometer in his tank and when oyu use pre mix treatment you can just add more warmer pre salt water to make the same temperature as his.
If your room temp about 75 - 76 * you can have him in that temp without heater and you can premix water and let it sit for 18-24 hrs and then just use it and you don't have to worry about temp


----------



## BoxedHobo (Mar 26, 2013)

I think I'll use the .5 gallon as it'll be easier to do water changes. I have a gallon jug I can use to premixing stuff. I'll keep the thermometer in his tank, my apartment's been pretty warm recently. When I mix the salt and water, does it have to be hot? or can it be room temperature? When he gets better, should I wash all of his aquarium things off, and should I just wash it with hot water or with the salt?

Sorry for all the questions, I just want to get things right and not learn "the hard way".

Thank you everyone for all your help today!


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

Try to match the temperature of the water that you're mixing with the water in the tank. You can take the thermometer out of the tank and hold it under the water to double-check.


----------



## Briz (Mar 22, 2013)

The larger the container, the longer the water will be within safe parameters for your Betta. If you ever want to upgrade a tank, I recommend this: http://www.petco.com/product/118200/Tetra-15-Gallon-LED-Desktop-Aquarium-Kit.aspx

It comes with a filter and at 1.5 gallons, is still small enough to fit just about anywhere but provides that extra room and water. The filter isn't going to last forever but for the convenience and nice look, it's a decent deal.

Just be sure to do the recommended water changes every week for bowl sizes you have now. This will help prevent future fin rot and all sorts of other health issues!


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Do you know what temp in your apartment? Any thermometr that you have live it outside anywhere in the room and it will show the temp in the apartment. To dissolved water it can be i think room temperature. Just shake it very well and let it sit for 30 min or so and you will see if it dissolved. When you shake it you can even hear it . Its small granules that you can hear when you shake and you will see and hear if it dissolved.
So check the temperature in the room


----------



## BoxedHobo (Mar 26, 2013)

My apartment is 72.1 degrees right now.


----------



## BoxedHobo (Mar 26, 2013)

Briz said:


> The larger the container, the longer the water will be within safe parameters for your Betta. If you ever want to upgrade a tank, I recommend this: http://www.petco.com/product/118200/Tetra-15-Gallon-LED-Desktop-Aquarium-Kit.aspx
> 
> It comes with a filter and at 1.5 gallons, is still small enough to fit just about anywhere but provides that extra room and water. The filter isn't going to last forever but for the convenience and nice look, it's a decent deal.
> 
> Just be sure to do the recommended water changes every week for bowl sizes you have now. This will help prevent future fin rot and all sorts of other health issues!


Thank you! 

I like the idea that it has a built in filter! :O Can you get filters for 1-2 gallon tanks that won't... like... suck up my bettas?


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I would not recommend to get filter for that size . First it would bother him and second it really better to do 50 and 100% water changes and in this situation you don;t need filter.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Well if it now 72.1* at night it will be even colder do you have a heater for his tank. I think it better to keep heater . But make sure it not overheat.


----------



## BoxedHobo (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes, each fish has their own heater. 

And yeah, I was planning on doing the water changes, but I was curious about filters. Thank you!

I just got Urara settled in the aquarium salt and conditioner mix. I'm still at a loss as to why he seemed to shrivel up over night.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Not sure . I am not sure what water changes you was doing before, did you acclimate him when you was doing water changes, he might got stressed and immune system compromised. Did you ever check your water parameters? All your other bettas doing well? You know i have 8 bettas right now one is about 5 years old, a few 3 years old,another 1.8 so on. But i want to say 5 years old and 3 years old and the betta that i had died at 2.5 years old i do exactly the same care and guess what one live 5 years another got sick at 2 years old. So i am not sure, but i believe if you do right water changes they can live pretty long. And i know i wrote that already be careful when you have more than one betta never share anything between them. Even i am still afraid, none of my betta sick but i still really use different cup to change them. And even when i feed them if i touch the water surface in one tank i go rinse my hands to make sure i don't touch other fish. I really think it important. And if you tanks smaller than 5 gall i do recommend to do 2-50% and 1-100% water changes , keep 76* and acclimate betta each time when you do 100% so you don't stress them out with drastic temp change.


----------



## BoxedHobo (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks for the info!

I've been doing one 50% water change and one 100% water change a week. I'm not quite sure what you mean by water parameters, though.

The other two bettas seem healthy. They've been acting the same as the day I got them.

I hadn't really thought about acclimating them to their water, so thank you for that suggestion! I'll make sure to do that now (Or at least match the temperatures of the bowls/tanks and their carriers).

*Additional question:*
If I have an extra tank, can I use that for each betta between bowl cleaning? For instance, if I start cleaning one's bowl and keep him in a tank with his old water in it, then release him into his bowl, then wash out the little tank quickly and do the same with the other betta, is that bad? The only other things I have for them were the cup things I bought them in, that they hardly hold enough water for a water change.


----------



## Briz (Mar 22, 2013)

Added note, one of mine currently uses the 1.5 LED cube I showed you, and he's just fine with the filter (doesn't create much flow being so small). He's moving to a 10 gallon soon!  But I have the room for such aquariums, haha.

In reply to your question, I think it would be better to just keep a hold of the plastic cups your bettas came in (if you still have them) and use each one for the owner when doing water changes. That way there is no chance of cross contamination. Of course, clean those little cups as well!


----------



## BoxedHobo (Mar 26, 2013)

Okay! I'll keep that in mind. Yes, I kept all of their cups for instances such as bowl cleaning. Good thing I thought that would come in handy!!


----------



## R3n3gade (Mar 31, 2013)

*water and filter*

Ive had my betta goin on 3 weeks sat. And im sure its fine but his water is gettin a bit cloudy lately...I cleaned it this last sat. And plan to each week like ive learned but just curious bout the look of the water...I also have a power filter its a 3 gallon tank and yes I have a heater...I was concerned on how to do my monthly filter change in between my water changes cuz it has me very confused...because I know I need to change the filter around the end of the month but how do I need to seperate it from the water changes?


----------



## Briz (Mar 22, 2013)

R3n3gade said:


> Ive had my betta goin on 3 weeks sat. And im sure its fine but his water is gettin a bit cloudy lately...I cleaned it this last sat. And plan to each week like ive learned but just curious bout the look of the water...I also have a power filter its a 3 gallon tank and yes I have a heater...I was concerned on how to do my monthly filter change in between my water changes cuz it has me very confused...because I know I need to change the filter around the end of the month but how do I need to seperate it from the water changes?


From the Recommended water changes thread:
1-4gal with a filter
Twice weekly-1-50% water only and 1-50% with substrate cleaning by vacuum or stir and dip method.
Filter media needs a swish/rinse in old tank water a couple of times a month.

So simply remove the filter media a few times a month during your water change and swish/rinse it.


----------



## Janel Lisa (Jun 14, 2013)

Is There Any PlantsThatR DefineTe No-Nos For Beta?


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

BoxedHobo said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> I've been doing one 50% water change and one 100% water change a week. I'm not quite sure what you mean by water parameters, though.
> 
> ...


Sorry i missed your question. About acclimation. When you change the water you just need to make sure new water is approximately the same temperature as his water . You don't want to shock him with drastic water temperature difference. That is why you need to acclimate betta to new water. So there is a few ways how to do it: Check my post #26
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=158401&page=3

About extra tank. Yes you can use that extra tank for your bettas while you changing them. Just rinse it with hot water after each betta. But i personally using those cups i bought them in. I have 10 bettas. And i like to be safe than sorry, so i have cups for each of them. And i have names on the cups. You never know with bettas they just like human being, can get sick any time. And if one sick and you will use the same cup you will contaminate the other. You can have 2 bettas in one tank and feed the same and do the same water changes but one still can get sick. So my recommendation use individual cup for each of them . And actually those cups that you bought them in have lids , so you can cover them while you leave them there for changing. Bettas are really good jumpers and there is a lot of accidents them jump out. So it good idea to cover the cups .

Oh i just wrote it and then i saw Britz already gave you advice  Lol i am always late . But there is also acclimation instructions


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

R3n3gade said:


> Ive had my betta goin on 3 weeks sat. And im sure its fine but his water is gettin a bit cloudy lately...I cleaned it this last sat. And plan to each week like ive learned but just curious bout the look of the water...I also have a power filter its a 3 gallon tank and yes I have a heater...I was concerned on how to do my monthly filter change in between my water changes cuz it has me very confused...because I know I need to change the filter around the end of the month but how do I need to seperate it from the water changes?


I just want to add something 


Personally, I don't try to cycle small tanks. It doesn't take much for the cycle to crash, and when it does, it can harm the health of the fish. For me, it's just easier to do two water changes per week: one 100% and one 50%. 

If you want to keep the filter, you can follow OFL's water change recommendation, which is that a 1-4 gal tank with a filter requires: "Twice weekly-1-50% water only and 1-50% with substrate cleaning by vacuum or stir and dip method. Filter media needs a swish/rinse in old tank water a couple of times a month." 
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=115758

If you don't have a vacuum or siphon, you can do the "stir and dip" that OFL mentions, but personally, I prefer having my tanks cleaner than this. (I feel like stir and dip leaves too much "stuff" in my tanks.)

Another option for creating a cycled tank is to set up a Natural Planted Tank (NPT), with lots of live plants. If you're willing to do this, the NPT tanks can look really good. 
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=114575

You could also consider a sponge filter. Beneficial bacteria builds up on the sponge, which helps maintain good water quality. You'd still do one 100% and one 50% water change per week, but just give the sponge a quick squeeze so that it keeps its beneficial bacteria. Here's a link to a great thread about using sponge filters: What is a sponge filter?

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=126530


----------

